# height at 10 months



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

I found that

"...The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches.."

Source: Information about the German Shepherd Dog and German Shepherd Puppies including the German Shepherd Breed Standard



Duke is 24 inch (plus 1 cm) at 10 month and 1 week age. Will he grow some more upto 12 months? 

Will feeding cow milk, apart from normal diet help?

Thanks in advance

SD


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure if you want the milk to have him grow more? A bit of milk is fine for my dogs but I don't use it to supplement (usually they get more cheese as training treats then milk...).

Genetics should be the biggest affect on how big our dogs become as long as they are on a good normal diet. And they will grow some after 10 months. Mine tend to change and even kind of bulk out up to 3 yrs.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

is he skinny/lanky ? cause mine is 10.5 months old and lanky. your puppy might grow few more more muscle i guess.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, yes i was thinking of milf as a supplement for growth. Duke's father is 25 inch plus a few cms and mother is 22 inch plus. I hear his litter mates have grown up into substantial canines.

I know dukes' grandfather was an imposing dog (not sure of the dimensions). Rest I do not know. 

To answer Ace's question, yes he has skin and bones until 9 months. My vet complained that he was all bones and that i do not feed him well (although at that time I was him two large bowls of meal consisting of three varieties of dal/cereal, chicken, soya bean and also one egg and one cup of milk every day). I was also giving him beahper multi vitamin tablets.

After this complain i shifted to three meals (two of which home made as above and one + lamb and rice science plan Hill's dry food). I also add salmon oil to the dry food. I am also giving him zinc, and calcium supplements. 

Now he has put on some mass.

On an average do gsd grow in height and weight until 15 months?

Best SD


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

GSD are at 95% of height at 9 months. so he may have 1cm or so left in him.
as for weight it will range throughout their life but usually a male is complete by 2.5-3 years when they have completed sexual maturity.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Thanks, yes i was thinking of milf as a supplement for growth. Duke's father is 25 inch plus a few cms and mother is 22 inch plus. I hear his litter mates have grown up into substantial canines.
> 
> I know dukes' grandfather was an imposing dog (not sure of the dimensions). Rest I do not know.
> 
> ...


Egg is great, but not everyday. An adult shouldn't really have more than 2-3 raw eggs per week. Also, I wouldn't really feed milk if I was you. Most (though to my understanding it's actually all) dogs have varying degrees of lactose intolerance. And, as you asked in your other thread, I don't believe it will do anything to help him grow at this point.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, i used to give him boiled egg, should i give him raw egg?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Thanks, yes i was thinking of milf as a supplement for growth. Duke's father is 25 inch plus a few cms and mother is 22 inch plus. I hear his litter mates have grown up into substantial canines.
> 
> I know dukes' grandfather was an imposing dog (not sure of the dimensions). Rest I do not know.
> 
> ...


Did you say Milf ????


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Some typos are just so bad..... I think milk was the intent... (oops... I know my phone 'auto corrects' and makes my messages wonky sometimes, lol)


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Sorry*

Very sorry for the typos. Typed very hurriedly. 

I did not mean any thing other than "milk" 







QUOTE=Ace GSD;6472218]Did you say Milf ????[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Is there a top typo post on this site? This one qualifies LMAO.


----------

